# 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachsen



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2011)

*08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachsen *
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ernichten_die_Aeschenbestaende_in_Sachsen.pdf

Es gibt zahlreiche beweiskräftige Untersuchungen über den verheerenden Einfluss von Kormoranen auf Äschenbestände in Fließgewässern Mitteleuropas. 
Ungeachtet dieser Fakten werden Schäden an Fischbeständen durch Kormoranfraß von vielen Vogelschützern immer noch und immer wieder negiert.
 Offensichtlich hört der Artenschutz bei ihnen an der Wasseroberfläche auf. Wer jedoch behauptet, es gäbe keine nachweisbaren schwerwiegenden Schäden an Fischbeständen durch den Kormoran, sagt wissentlich oder unwissentlich die Unwahrheit. 
Neues Zahlenmaterial des DAV-Anglerverbandes Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e. V. zeigt ganz konkret, wie katastrophal sich der Kormoraneinfall in den Fließgewässern dieser Region auf die Äschenbestände ausgewirkt hat.


----------



## andyblub (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



> Da die Kormorane in großen Zahlen durch ganz Europa fliegen und sich die Vögel nicht an zeitliche oder räumliche Fangbeschränkungen gewöhnen lassen, können die Fischbestände ganz allgemein nur dadurch vor höheren Verlusten bewahrt werden, dass eine nennenswerte Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände in ganz Europa durch vernünftiges Management erfolgt.



Erinnert mich ein bißchen an Polt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx9Ew-E1Kto ;-)


----------



## Hilde (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Weiteres Lesefutter
http://www.lfv-brandenburg.de/pages...n-kormoran-management-fuer-deutschland255.php


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Ist dass nicht teuer, die Kormorane mit Äschen zu füttern, würden es Weißfische nicht auch tun?


----------



## thymallos (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Selbstverständlich müssen hier europaweit Verbände und P o l i t i k e r zusammenarbeiten; aber eh das bei den deutschen Entscheidungsträgern ankommt.....da wird geredet...geredet...geredet...geredet...........


----------



## tubs (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Die Eifel-Rur und der Stausee Obermaubach haben ein ähnlichen Schicksal erlitten. Beide Gewässer hatten einen hervorragenden Äschenbestand.........bis hunderte Kormorane regelmäßig einfielen. Das ist 5 bis 6 Jahre her. Heute ist man froh überhaupt noch mal eine Äsche zu sehen. Was soll man dazu sagen?   Vielleicht in Anlehnung an die tolle Werbung der selbsternannten obersten Naturversteher und -schützer : *Danke NABU!!*


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

ich hab da bei ARTE (Xenius) einen film über die erwärmung der gewässer gesehen, in dem besonders über den rückgang der äschen berichtet wird.
der film ist hier zu sehen:
http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/x_enius-3952666.html


nachtrag: der film wird nicht mehr vorgehalten


----------



## Zusser (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab da bei ARTE (Xenius) einen film über die erwärmung der gewässer gesehen, in dem besonders über den rückgang der äschen berichtet wird.


Danke für den Link! Interessanter Film.

Mit dem in den Beispielen oben angeführten Verschwinden von ganzen Äschenpopulationen dürfte der Klimawandel aber wenig zu tun haben, der schlägt langfristig zu, nicht innerhalb von wenigen Jahren.

Dass der Klimawandel das größte Problem unserer Kinder sein wird, steht für mich trotzdem fest. Wie schön, dass wir ihn hierzulande gerade nochmals richtig kräftig anschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Ich hab mal die ganzen OT-Postings um Sinn oder Unsinn von AKWs gelöscht.
Es gibt genügend Foren in denen sowas sinnvoll zu diskutieren ist, aber sicher nicht in einem Anglerforum und ganz sicher nicht in einem Thread wie diesem, wos um Äschen/Kormorane geht.
Bitte ab hier wieder nur OnTopic schreiben - Danke..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Passend dazu wurde vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein gerade diese Rede auf der Verbandsseite veröffentlicht:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/images/neuigkeiten/2011/Rede-Kormoran.pdf


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Gebetsmühle anwerf:

Die Anglerverbände gehen absolut dilettantisch und dumm mit dem Thema um. Sie bauen den Naturschutz als Feindbild auf, was völliger Quatsch ist.

Ein Bündnis mit den Artenschützern ist lange überfällig, scheitert aber am notwendigen Fachwissen vieler Funktionäre. 

Der Kormoran ist im Naturschutz nicht unumstritten, im Artenschutz sogar als Gefahr erkannt.

http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/veroeffentlichungen/loebf/schriftenreihe/roteliste/pdfs/s405.pdf

Lest ziemlich am Schluß den Beitrag zur Äsche.

Anstatt die Angst vorm grünen Mann zu schüren, wären die Herren Funktionäre besser beraten sich den entsprechenden Natur- und Artenschutzgremien anzuschließen.


----------



## ivo (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Wie einfach ist es doch über den Kormoran zu jammern. Egal welches Bundesland und welcher Verband. Immer ist es das gleiche. 

Bevor die Verbände nicht anfangen vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren kann ich über derartige Auslassungen nur noch lachen. Die größten Entnehmer von Fisch sind Angler, insbesondere die Gruppe "Plünderer". Die sind schlimmer als der Kormoran!
Bevor das nicht geregelt ist wird sich nichts ändern.

In Teilen Sachsen gab es ja eine Regelung dazu. Diese wurde wieder abgeschafft! Die "Kormorane auf zwei Beinen" haben sich wieder durchgesetzt. Plündern ist halt doch schöner. Mann solle doch die Leute mit frommen Worten bekehren. Solange das weiter geht, kann ich über das ganze nur noch lachen!

Es ist einfach nur schlimm.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



> Bevor die Verbände nicht anfangen vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren kann  ich über derartige Auslassungen nur noch lachen. Die größten Entnehmer  von Fisch sind Angler, insbesondere die Gruppe "Plünderer". Die sind  schlimmer als der Kormoran!
> Bevor das nicht geregelt ist wird sich nichts ändern.



Aber sind es nicht die "Plünderer", sprich Angler, welche sich um den Erhalt der bedrohten Fischarten kümmern!

Ich denke,dass neben dem Kormoran als großer Faktor für den Einbruch von Fischbeständen, noch einige andere Faktoren zum Tragen kommen,
so wie die schon genannte Klimaveränderung, oder auch Gewässerverbauungen (Stromgewinnung!).
Dazu kommen noch ein paar Unwägbarkeiten, wie etwa der Einfluss der über die Kläranlagen nicht herausgefilterten Östrogene aus Antibabypillen, die sich sicher auch auf die Fertilität der Fische auswirken.
Neben diesen anderen Faktoren,welche allesamt nur mit weitaus größerem finanziellen Aufwand zu beheben sein werden, ist doch die Bekämpfung der überhöhten Kormoranbestände geradezu im "Sonderangebot" zu haben!
Da sind nur ein paar Patronen für nötig und die bezahlen auch noch die Jäger.
So denken sicher so manche  die für Kormoranregulierung eintreten.
Dabei haben sie aber die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht!
Denn Jäger,wenn sie nicht zufällig auch Fischer sind, haben im allgemeinen überhaupt kein Interesse an der Jagd auf die schwarzen Vögel.
Erstens bringt es keine gute Öffentlichkeitswirkung (um diese sind Jäger genau so bemüht wie Angler!).
Zweitens ist die Jagd auf Kormorane immer noch nicht ausreichend Gesetzlich geregelt, so dass der Kormoran nicht einfach im Jagdgesetz geführt wird, als Jagdbares Wild mit entsprechender Schonzeit, sondern immer noch, in den meisten Bundesländern über Ausnahmeregelungen deren Abschuss beantragt werden muss.
Solche Anträge müssen natürlich auch, mit Bestandsermittlungen, begründet werden!
Warum soll ein normaler Jagdpächter sich diese Arbeit machen und sich auch noch durch die Ballerei auf (ungeniesbare!) Kormorane sein anderes 
Wasserwild (geniesbar!), vergrämen?
Also Leute vergesst die Jäger als Bestandsregulierer, so was geht nur an den Brutplätzen der Koloniebrüter und zwar mit Freiwilligen Helfern aus dem Naturschutz (eventuell Angler).

Hier habe ich noch einen guten Film über die Bestandssituation in Bayern,
wobei auch neben den Kormoranen, noch über andere Gründe des Rückgangs der Fischbestände (seit den 70ern auf 10%) nachgedacht wird!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om8P0snGb2M

Taxidermist


----------



## gründler (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber sind es nicht die "Plünderer", sprich Angler, welche sich um den Erhalt der bedrohten Fischarten kümmern!
> 
> Ich denke,dass neben dem Kormoran als großer Faktor für den Einbruch von Fischbeständen, noch einige andere Faktoren zum Tragen kommen,
> so wie die schon genannte Klimaveränderung, oder auch Gewässerverbauungen (Stromgewinnung!).
> ...



Danke Jürgen,ich hab es schon so oft erwähnt ich hab keine Lust mehr immer und immer wieder.......
Und auch mir ist meine zeit zu schade gezielt gegen schwarze Vögel anzugehen.
Kostet nur Kohle und zeit die mir keiner bezahlt.

Auch schreien ja immer mehr "Grüne" bejagdt mehr Rabenartige wegen der Singvögel,damals unter absoluten Naturschutz gestellt (Rabenartige)von der grünen Seite aus,heute schreien sie schießt mehr Rabenartige.


Meine meinung dazu:
Bejagdt und schießt sie doch selber intensiver und gezielter,ihr habt sie damals 20 Jahre geschützt,nun seht auch zu wie ihr eure Singvögel schützt.

|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum soll ein normaler Jagdpächter sich diese Arbeit machen und sich auch noch durch die Ballerei auf (ungeniesbare!) Kormorane sein anderes
> Wasserwild (geniesbar!), vergrämen?



Ist doch Blödsinn, die sind genießbar.
Es gibt da genug Rezepte, von daher ist das kein Argument.


----------



## gründler (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ist doch Blödsinn, die sind genießbar.
> Es gibt da genug Rezepte, von daher ist das kein Argument.



Na dann lass dir welche schießen,und guten Hunger wünsch ich.

70-80% der De.Bevölkerrung können nicht mal Reh oder Sau essen weil sie sagen schmeckt nicht.
Und da soll der schwarze gerade gut schmecken.

Warum soll ich in meinem Revier rumballern und dadurch das Niederwild und Hochwild flüchtig machen??? Für nen paar schwarze Vögel????

Ne ne Jürgen weiß schon was er da redet.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



> Ist doch Blödsinn, die sind genießbar.
> Es gibt da genug Rezepte, von daher ist das kein Argument.



Ich habe schon einige präpariert und da sie frisch geschossen waren, auch 
mal genascht. Sowohl frisch gebraten, als auch klassisch eingelegt in Buttermilch.
Mein Eindruck fischig,tranig und nur durch starke Würzung überhaupt essbar!
Also ehe ich verhungern würde,würde ich mir auch so was runterwürgen!
Wobei von Genuss aber nicht die Rede sein kann, sondern ich sie allenfalls als "essbar" bezeichnen würde.
Übrigends habe ich auch schon Fischreiher und Blesshuhn probiert, dass geht geschmacklich etwa in die gleiche Richtung!






Taxidermist


----------



## basslawine (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



gründler schrieb:


> Auch schreien ja immer mehr "Grüne" bejagdt mehr Rabenartige wegen der Singvögel,damals unter absoluten Naturschutz gestellt (Rabenartige)von der grünen Seite aus,heute schreien sie schießt mehr Rabenartige.
> 
> Meine meinung dazu:
> Bejagdt und schießt sie doch selber intensiver und gezielter,ihr habt sie damals 20 Jahre geschützt,nun seht auch zu wie ihr eure Singvögel schützt.
> ...



Das Schiessen der rabenvögel hats damals auch nicht gebracht (jedenfalls laut reichholf "Rabenvögel"),
Kormorane und Äschen sind allerdings ein Problem,
Äschenbestandsaufpäppelung mit einer Kormorankolonie nebenan funktioniert nicht, und nebenan können auch gerne 30km sein.
Waschbären scheinen den schwatten zuzusetzen, aber ob sich das positiv auf den Singvogelbestand auswirkt???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



basslawine schrieb:


> Das Schiessen der rabenvögel hats damals auch nicht gebracht (jedenfalls laut reichholf "Rabenvögel"),
> 
> Waschbären scheinen den schwatten zuzusetzen, aber ob sich das positiv auf den Singvogelbestand auswirkt???



Das Ausschießen von Nestern in Brutkolonien allerdings schon...

Waschbären können schon mal 'ner ganzen Kolonie brütender Kormorane den garaus machen, allerdings hieße das, den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub auszutreiben.


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



gründler schrieb:


> Und da soll der schwarze gerade gut schmecken.



Ich sagte nicht das er gut schmeckt, wobei das ja immer eine Geschmacksfrage ist und damit relativ, ich sagte er ist genießbar.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



> Ich sagte nicht das er gut schmeckt, wobei das ja immer eine Geschmacksfrage ist und damit relativ, ich sagte er ist genießbar.



Da wirst du eine einsame Ausnahme sein, persönlich kenne ich niemanden der freiwillig son Vogel essen würde, außer vielleicht Rüdiger Nehberg!

Taxidermist


----------



## Hilde (17. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Passend dazu wurde vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein gerade diese Rede auf der Verbandsseite veröffentlicht:
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/images/neuigkeiten/2011/Rede-Kormoran.pdf



Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch die Antwort des NABU
http://www.nabu.de/modules/presseservice/index.php?popup=true&db=presseservice&show=3531

Sowie eine rechtliche Würdigung
http://www.lto.de/de/html/nachricht...vogelschuetzer-kritisieren-koalitionsantrag-/


----------



## basslawine (17. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Hilde schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch die Antwort des NABU
> http://www.nabu.de/modules/presseservice/index.php?popup=true&db=presseservice&show=3531
> 
> Sowie eine rechtliche Würdigung
> http://www.lto.de/de/html/nachricht...vogelschuetzer-kritisieren-koalitionsantrag-/



Na,
zumindest der zweite Text ist doch recht objektiv und erfrischend, Der NABU Ornithologe hingegen....???#q
 Fisch- und Vogelschutz gegeneinander ausspielen, oh Mann, wenn eine (nicht wirlich vom Aussterben bedrohte(haha)) Vogelart momentan zig einheimische Fischarten (wenn auch nicht flächendeckend) auszulöschen droht! Dann so einen Käse als öffentliches statement zu veröffentlichen#c, unsere Vogelkundler sind noch egozentrischer als wir Petrijünger.
Ich dressier schon mal Waschbären und vermiete die dann zur Brutsaison, ergänzend schreibe ich ein Kochbuch zur Verwertung!

Marco


----------



## Kauli11 (17. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Taxidermist hat recht,geschmacklich mit Blesshuhn zu vergleichen.( PFUI DEIBEL )#d

Setzt mehr Waschbären aus.Sie machen eine tolle Gelegepflege in den Nestern der Kormorane.
Brauchen dafür nicht mal abgerichtet werden.
Hat sich an der Müritz schon sehr gut bewährt.
Die Angler dort sind begeistert.|wavey:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (17. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Setzt mehr Waschbären aus.Sie machen eine tolle Gelegepflege in den Nestern der Kormorane.



Waschbären bekommen auch Hunger, wenn keine Kormorane mehr da sind. Aber was stört den Angler, wenn der Singvogelbestand kaputt geht ...

Ihr seid Naturfreunde, super. #q


----------



## raubangler (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Wieso Waschbaeren oder lautes Rumgeballer?
1W Laser gibt es bereits im Taschenlampenformat.
Danach duerfte der Pipmatz dauerhaft Schwierigkeiten mit der Orientierung haben.
Sollte auch noch aus 1km Entfernung effektiv genug sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_weSz6IfVuc&feature=related


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



krickfan schrieb:


> Waschbären bekommen auch Hunger, wenn keine Kormorane mehr da sind. Aber was stört den Angler, wenn der Singvogelbestand kaputt geht ...
> 
> Ihr seid Naturfreunde, super. #q



Es wird ja immer wieder behauptet, dass Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört.

Das scheint zu stimmen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wieso Waschbaeren oder lautes Rumgeballer?
> 1W Laser gibt es bereits im Taschenlampenformat.
> Danach duerfte der Pipmatz dauerhaft Schwierigkeiten mit der Orientierung haben.
> Sollte auch noch aus 1km Entfernung effektiv genug sein.
> ...


 
Super Idee. Angler als Tierquäler. Das wird unser Image gewaltig verbessern |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Kormoranmanagement hat nix mit Tierquälerei oder Tierschutz zu tun, das ist schlichte Schädlingsbekämpfung, bis er wieder auf ein Maß reduizert wurde, das tragbar und auch traditionell ist..

Gerade in Süddeutschland ist der Kormoran ein Einwanderer und war kaum heimisch, dessen Brutkkolonioen deswegen da einfach weggehören.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn die Natur/Tierschützer ihre eigene Propaganda nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen würden und nicht mittels allem versuchen, alle  Menschen ausser den Schützern selber von der Natur wegzuhalten. 

Der Kormoran wird von den Schützern als fremde Art akzeptiert, weil die damit z. B., Angler quälen können. 

In ihrer Schizophrenie gehen sie dann aber auf Angler los, die fremde Fischarten besetzen (was ich auch ablehne!!)...

Kormorane sind keine zu schützende, sondern eine lokal zu regulierende, weil invasive Art.

Oder anders gesdagt:
Dadurch, dass viele Schützer auf Teufel komm raus bestimmte Arten schützen wollen, mittels derer sie gut Spenden sammeln können, richten die genauso viel Unheil an wie die Angler - die sie ja verteufeln - mit falschem Besatz...

Es ist das gleiche Spiel, nur mit anderen Vorzeichen - und da wiederum müssten die Verbände endlich mal tätig werden, dass das auch in der breiten Öffentlichkeit begriffen wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



krickfan schrieb:


> Super Idee. Angler als Tierquäler. Das wird unser Image gewaltig verbessern |uhoh:



Was erwartest Du ?

Die Verbände heizen den dummen Haß zusätzlich an. Wie will man da Aufklärung betreiben? Insbesondere dann, wenn es gegen einen "Freßfeind" geht. 

Warum hat man die Kür zum Vogel des Jahres aus Verbandskreisen nicht unterstützt? Warum sucht man keine Verbündete beim Artenschutz? Warum versucht man, Schädlingsbekämpfung als Naturschutzsache zu verkaufen? 
Warum trennt man nicht die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der gewerblichen Fischer von den ökologischen der Angler?

Saudümmer kann man ein Problem nicht angehen. Naiver kann man sich nicht bei den Natur- und Artenschützern disqualifizieren. 

Das dazu dann Stammtischparolen und sinnbefreite Kommentare kommen, ist doch klar.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls dann, wenn die Natur/Tierschützer ihre eigene Propaganda nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen würden und nicht mittels allem versuchen, alle  Menschen ausser den Schützern selber von der Natur wegzuhalten.
> 
> Der Kormoran wird von den Schützern als fremde Art akzeptiert, weil die damit z. B., Angler quälen können.
> 
> ...



Jein.

Differenzierung tut gut.

Es gibt bei den Schützern genauso verblendete Anhänger ihres Lieblingsspielzeuges, wie bei den Anglern.

Da brauch man sich nur manche Kommentare zu Bldern von abgeschlagenen Karpfen, Zandern oder Hechten ins Gedächtnis zu rufen. 

Genauso verteidigen die Vogelschützer Ihren Kormoran.

Der Artenschutz sieht das wesentlich kritischer. Ist auch logisch, denn dessen Reihen sind durchwegvon Fachleuten besetzt und nicht von Fernglaskuckern. 

Man kann durchaus Verbündete in Kreisen des " Naturschutzes" finden, wenn man denn die richtigen Knöpfe drückt.

Machen die Verbände aber nicht. Inkompetenz lässt grüßen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade in Süddeutschland ist der Kormoran ein Einwanderer und war kaum heimisch, dessen Brutkkolonioen deswegen da einfach weggehören.


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Der Kormoran war nachweislich bereits im Mittelalter in Süddeutschland ansässig, wurde danach aber faktisch ausgerottet. Deshalb gilt das Programm jetzt als Wiederansiedelung einer einheimischen Tierart.

Das gleiche Spiel läuft derzeit z.B. in der Lausitz mit den Wölfen ab. Und dort gibt es ähnliche Probleme. Das Rotwild hat sich insofern angepasst, dass es nachts ständig in Bewegung ist und erheblich mehr Schäden auf den Feldern anrichtet, Schafe werden gerissen etc.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du ?
> 
> Die Verbände heizen den dummen Haß zusätzlich an. Wie will man da Aufklärung betreiben? Insbesondere dann, wenn es gegen einen "Freßfeind" geht.
> 
> ...


 
#6#6#6

Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



> Der Kormoran war nachweislich bereits im Mittelalter in Süddeutschland ansässig,


Ja, und vor 10.000 Jahren der Säbelzahntiger...........

Leider begreifen die Schützer nicht ansatzweise, dass die Uhr nicht zurückzudrehen ist und wir hier in einer Kulturlandschaft mit Interessenausgleich leben.

Den gleichen Fehler haben sie schon beim Vollschutz von Rabenvögeln gemacht und nachher gejammert, als die Singvögel drunter gelitten haben.

Ich bin keinesfalls dafür, Kormorane auszurotten. 

Ich bin aber auch keine überromantische, körnerfressende Yupiiehefrau, die sonst nix zu tun hat und auf jeden Schützerzug aufspringt und alles auf Teufel komm raus schützt, bis nix mehr geht..

Interessenausgleich heisst schlicht, jeder Art ihren Lebensraum zu lassen und die dabei in unserer Kultrlandschaft so zu regulieren, dass andere  berechtigte Interessen (in diesem Fall Fischerei und Angeln) auch ihren Platz haben.

Mit JEDEM Eingreifen des Menschen (ob Schutz oder Nutzung) werden immer Veränderungen kommen, welche nicht immer zielführend sind im Sinne eines dem Menschen zugewandten Naturschutzes, welcher die Natur für und nicht vor dem Menschen schützen will.. 

Und wer Menschen aus der Natur aussperren, statt sie einbinden will (auch und gerade durch Nutzung), wird wohl eher selten damit ein Umdenken erzielen.

Umdenken kann nur dann stattfinden, wenn möglichst viele Menschen in eine Nutzung eingebunden werden um zu begreifen, dass ein Schutz (auch wieder: für und nicht vor den Menschen) notwendig ist. 

Der wichtigste Schutz ist dabei aber eben nicht, irgendwelche Arten zu schützen vor den Menschen und Menschen auszuschliessen, sondern abstruse Bewirtschaftungsformen (meist industrielle) zu regulieren, so dass nicht die Lebensgrundlagen vieler Arten und Biotope zunichte gemacht werden.

Beispiel die erleichtereten Baugenehmigungen für die Landwirtschaft, welche dazu führen dass viele Bauern Mastanlagen für Schweine und Hühner bauen -  nicht für sich selber, meist für Konzerne, welche diese dann mieten und betreiben - und damit unverhältnismäßige Nitratbelastungen im Grundwasser und auch den offenen Gewässern verursachen.

Oder den grünen Unfug mit nachwachsenden Rohstoffen als Energielieferant, wo dann Lebensmittel wie Mais oder Weizen in Methaol umgewandelt werden als Treibstoff und immer weitere und größere Monokulturen entstehen, welche dann nachfolgend immer größeren Einsatz an Schädlingsbekämpfungsmitteln und auch Perstiziden etc. benötigen, was dann wiederum die Gewässer belastet.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin aber auch keine überromantische, körnerfressende Yupiiehefrau...



schön, dass letzte zweifel beseitigt wurden :m


----------



## raubangler (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Die Profigeraete haben nur 5mW:
http://www.desman.fr/FL R 005 Cormorant.pdf

Damit kann man dann ein paar Naechte damit zubringen, die Viecher zu vertreiben.
Aber ob die sich das merken und am Tage nicht zurueckkommen?

Mit 1W oder mehr (habe schon welche mit 2W gefunden) koennte man die Voegel dauerhaft blenden.
Verbunden mit einer Zielvorrichtung auch tagsueber.

Wenn man den Laser in ein normales Doppelfernglas einbaut, waere eine Seite der Laser und die andere die Zielerfassung.
Fuer Passanten sieht man dann aus wie ein Ornithologe vom Naturschutzverband.

Aber ob das erlaubt ist?
|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Profigeraete haben nur 5mW:
> http://www.desman.fr/FL%20R%20005%20Cormorant.pdf
> 
> Damit kann man dann ein paar Naechte damit zubringen, die Viecher zu vertreiben.
> ...


 
Wir können statt ner tötlichen 222er..... auch nen Luftgewehr nehmen mit 0,5joule,wir schiessen damit aber nicht auf Vögel,sondern du setzt dich dahin und spielst Testobjekt.

Keine Angst wir schiessen auch nur auf's Auge,also du kannst danach weiterleben,zwar beschränkt aber das scheint ja nicht so schlimm zu sein.


Ich hoffe du raffst jetzt ab was du da für ne Sche....schreibst.

Ach was reg ich mich noch auf,dieser Menschheit ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## raubangler (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



gründler schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe du raffst jetzt ab was du da für ne Sche....schreibst.
> ...



Du hast ja Recht.

Was ist schon ein Fischauge im Vergleich zu einem Piepmatzauge wert?
Das ganze wirtschaftliche Existenzen durch Kormorane vernichtet wurden und immer noch werden, interessiert auch nur am Rande.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Als langjähriger Jäger sieht man das anders.

Ich bin wenn schon für einen schnellen tot ohne Leid.

Du setzt vorsätzlich Augenschäden vorraus,nach dem motto ist doch egal ob der leidet.

Und nun stell dir vor ich habe hier bis zu 5000 Kormorane auf 30km2 Wasserfläche,fische gibs hier trotzdem noch mehr als genug.

Und wenn wir schon was gegen die Kormorane tun wollen,dann bitte Waidgerecht und schonend,sprich schneller tot,und nicht unnütze Leid........ in kauf nehmen.

Bei fischen schonend immer schonend,und beim Schwarzen Sche...drauf oder wie????

Aus sicht eines Menschen (ich) der täglich mit Natur zutun hat,z.t.von lebt bewirtschaftet..... und regelmässig Warmblüter tötet...etc. *= 6. Setzen*.


----------



## raubangler (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



gründler schrieb:


> ....
> Und wenn wir schon was gegen die Kormorane tun wollen,dann bitte Waidgerecht und schonend,sprich schneller tot,und nicht unnütze Leid........ in kauf nehmen.
> ....



Wie Du vielleicht mitbekommen hast, laesst sich das in unserer gruenen Gesellschaft nicht realisieren.

Also spar' Dir Deine Gutmenschensprueche.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



gründler schrieb:


> Als langjähriger Jäger sieht man das anders.
> 
> Ich bin wenn schon für einen schnellen tot ohne Leid.
> 
> ...



Völlige Zustimmung.

Das Problem Kormoran muss trotzdem ernsthaft angegangen werden. Es ist nicht nur Fakt, dass hier in Franken manche Fischbauern bis zu 70% (!!) ihrer K1/K2 durch Kormorane einbüßen, auch die Fließgewässer sind drastisch betroffen. 

Hier sind Rotauge und Rotfeder mittlerweile ganzjährig geschützt. Wenn mir das vor 10 Jahren jemand vorausgesagt hätte, hätte ich ihn für verrückt erklärt. Von der Bestandsgefährdung der Äsche ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wie Du vielleicht mitbekommen hast, laesst sich das in unserer gruenen Gesellschaft nicht realisieren.
> 
> Also spar' Dir Deine Gutmenschensprueche.



Und was meinst Du, machen diese Gutmenschen, wenn eine Menge geblendeter Kormorane an den Gewässern dahinsiechen. 

Eine bessere Steilvorlage für die Stimmungmache gegen Angler kannst Du denen gar nicht liefern. Die Tagespresse nimmt das Thema sicher dankend auf.

Einfach mal nachdenken !!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



krickfan schrieb:


> Einfach mal nachdenken !!



Womit ??


----------



## Zoddl (19. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



gründler schrieb:


> Und nun stell dir vor ich habe hier bis zu 5000 Kormorane auf 30km2 Wasserfläche,fische gibs hier trotzdem noch mehr als genug.


|kopfkrat.... |licht

Du gründler... ich hab hier bei mir doch nen paar Kormorane zu viel. Hab schon überlegt was ich mit denen übern Winter machen soll, aber nu lese ich... *du hast ja noch Platz und Fisch!*:m
Ich tu die jetzt mal schnell verladen und würde dann morgen so gegen 16:00 mit der ganzen Fuhre an deinem See vorbeikommen? Passt dir das? 
Naja muss... bis denn!|wavey:


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## kingfisher60 (20. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ist doch Blödsinn, die sind genießbar.
> Es gibt da genug Rezepte, von daher ist das kein Argument.


Na da wünsche ich Dir guten Appetit brat Dir mal sonen alten Geier mit 5000000 Flugkilometern


----------



## kingfisher60 (20. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Profigeraete haben nur 5mW:
> http://www.desman.fr/FL R 005 Cormorant.pdf
> 
> Damit kann man dann ein paar Naechte damit zubringen, die Viecher zu vertreiben.
> ...


natürlich nicht und wenn Du erwischt wirst krigste noch ein paar Sachen extra an die Backe genagelt von denen ahnst Du noch nichts


----------



## raubangler (20. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

1W?
2W?
Die Chinesen sind inzwischen bei 10W angekommen:
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=laser+10000mw&catId=0
;-)

Und all die Naivlinge, die noch auf einen Kormoran-Konsens innerhalb  der Gesellschaft setzen, sollten mal ein wenig beim NABU surfen.

Tenor dort:
Es gibt keine oekologischen Probleme mit dem Kormoran.
Schaedlinge sind die Angler.

Alles sehr nachvollziehbar aufgefuehrt.
Dummerweise haben die auch noch recht.

Ich habe keine Fischteiche und angel nur in der Elbe und im Meer.
Dort finde ich den Anblick der Kormorane richtig schoen - sind ja auch aussergewoehnliche Geschoepfe.
Wenn ich Teiche haette, wuerde ich handeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



raubangler schrieb:


> 1W?
> 2W?
> Die Chinesen sind inzwischen bei 10W angekommen:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=laser+10000mw&catId=0
> ...




Es entsteht meist Ungemach wenn operative Hektik geistige Bewegung ersetzt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Dieser schwarze Vogel scheint in D irgendwie die absolute Narrenfreiheit zu haben...

Bei Überbeständen der Kanadagans dagegen reagieren hier im Umkreis die Behörden sehr schnell:Feuer frei und weg mit den angeblichen Feinden.Nicht das wohlmöglich noch mehr Parkwege zugeschixxen werden.

Diese Politik versteh wer will..#d


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dieser schwarze Vogel scheint in D irgendwie die absolute Narrenfreiheit zu haben...
> 
> Bei Überbeständen der Kanadagans dagegen reagieren hier im Umkreis die Behörden sehr schnell:Feuer frei und weg mit den angeblichen Feinden.Nicht das wohlmöglich noch mehr Parkwege zugeschixxen werden.
> 
> Diese Politik versteh wer will..#d


 
Die "Narrenfreiheit" resultiert aus den rechtlichen Gegebenheiten, die auf folgender Seite aufgeführt werden:
http://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/naturvorort/kormoran/rechtlichesituation/02733.html

Da müssten halt mal Politiker einen A... in der Hose haben und den Kormoran aus einigen Paragraphen streichen bzw. das auf EU-Ebene zum Thema machen. Aber dafür erntet man halt keine Lorbeeren ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Jepp...stimmt.
Politiker und Arxxx inder Hose?
Da erziehst du wahrscheinlich eher einen Kormoran zum Beeren-und Körnerfresser um


----------



## raubangler (21. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es entsteht meist Ungemach wenn operative Hektik geistige Bewegung ersetzt...



hier folgt die operative hektik der geistigen bewegung.

schlau rumdroehnen kann uebrigens jeder. 
nenn' doch stattdessen mal eine alternative.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*

Hab die E10 Beiträge mal hierhin

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227168

verschoben. Passt nicht wirklich zum Thema.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. November 2011)

*AW: 08.06. 2011: Neues vom DAV; Kormorane vernichten die Äschenbestände auch in Sachs*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab die E10 Beiträge mal
> verschoben..


Richtige Entscheidung...


----------

